# Dorito's Powder



## TheOldSchool

Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?

Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!

GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!

Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## SmedlyButler

TheOldSchool said:


> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!



the registered owner of at least a level 3 biocontainment facility in order to legally possess in excess of 5 grams of the stuff.


----------



## Mr. H.

Please report to the Inventions thread...


----------



## TheOldSchool

I demand votage!!!!!!!
 [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!



It sounds kind of nasty, but I'll bet it's delicious.  Probably really unhealthy though.


----------



## TheOldSchool

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds kind of nasty, but I'll bet it's delicious.  Probably really unhealthy though.
Click to expand...


Oh it's probably terribly unhealthy.  But tell me you wouldn't CRUUUUUSH  a Dorito's Nacho Cheese coated turkey leg hmmmmmmm???


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds kind of nasty, but I'll bet it's delicious.  Probably really unhealthy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it's probably terribly unhealthy.  But tell me you wouldn't CRUUUUUSH  a Dorito's Nacho Cheese coated turkey leg hmmmmmmm???
Click to expand...


I'm not much into turkey except for on holidays, but It would be delicious on chicken!    I would try it.


----------



## shart_attack

I'm all in.

I'd prolly even sprinkle it in my Jack and Cokes.


----------



## TheOldSchool

shart_attack said:


> I'm all in.
> 
> I'd prolly even sprinkle it in my Jack and Cokes.



You are truly a visionary Mr. Shart


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

TheOldSchool said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in.
> 
> I'd prolly even sprinkle it in my Jack and Cokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly a visionary Mr. Shart
Click to expand...


^^^ Who's this drunk guy? Someone get him a barf-bag, quick!


----------



## Politico

TheOldSchool said:


> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!



Why would I buy some processed chemical concoction? I wouldn't feed Doritos to a death row inmate.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I buy some processed chemical concoction? I wouldn't feed Doritos to a death row inmate.
Click to expand...


What do you have against a delicious cheesy snack?


----------



## Mr. H.

Let's lay out a few lines and snort that shit straight up!


----------



## shart_attack

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it???? DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I buy some processed chemical concoction? I wouldn't feed Doritos to a death row inmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against a delicious cheesy snack?
Click to expand...


Politico's pretty much against _everything_, Chris.

Hell, he'd prolly even be against _pussy_, if it weren't inflatable.


----------



## NLT

Roll it up in a joint and you have instant munchies snack


----------



## Politico

shart_attack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I buy some processed chemical concoction? I wouldn't feed Doritos to a death row inmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against a delicious cheesy snack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politico's pretty much against _everything_, Chris.
> 
> Hell, he'd prolly even be against _pussy_, if it weren't inflatable.
Click to expand...


Last time I checked pussy doesn't contain things you can't pronounce.


----------



## Gracie

I eat the hell out of Cool Ranch Doritos. Gluten free!


----------



## Politico

You're allergic to gluten. What a shock lol.


----------



## Gracie

Not allergic. Just too difficult to digest with no gall bladder.


----------



## Politico

You have no gallbladder. Again what a shock.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against a delicious cheesy snack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico's pretty much against _everything_, Chris.
> 
> Hell, he'd prolly even be against _pussy_, if it weren't inflatable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked pussy doesn't contain things you can't pronounce.
Click to expand...


Oh, and I suppose everything you consume is 100% natural?  Lol!  Doubtful.  Besides, in moderation, Doritos are harmless.  As long as you don't make a pig of yourself, you would be fine to eat some chicken coated with Dorito powder.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> You have no gallbladder. Again what a shock.



A LOT of people have had their gallbladders removed.  Just like the appendix,it can become inflamed and irritated or it can have stones, also known as cholelithiasis.    Can you pronounce that word?


----------



## shart_attack

Politico said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against a delicious cheesy snack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico's pretty much against _everything_, Chris.
> 
> Hell, he'd prolly even be against _pussy_, if it weren't inflatable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked pussy doesn't contain things you can't pronounce.
Click to expand...


S'pose that depends on whose pussy it is, really.

You can be happy that yes, your blow-up doll is safe. And prolly tastes good with Dorito powder, too.


----------



## Gracie

Politico said:


> You have no gallbladder. Again what a shock.



And you are retarded. What a shock. Not.


----------



## Darlene

shart_attack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I buy some processed chemical concoction? I wouldn't feed Doritos to a death row inmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against a delicious cheesy snack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politico's pretty much against _everything_, Chris.
> 
> Hell, he'd prolly even be against _pussy_, if it weren't inflatable.
Click to expand...


The ladies won't be missing out on much haha


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico's pretty much against _everything_, Chris.
> 
> Hell, he'd prolly even be against _pussy_, if it weren't inflatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked pussy doesn't contain things you can't pronounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and I suppose everything you consume is 100% natural?  Lol!  Doubtful.  Besides, in moderation, Doritos are harmless.  As long as you don't make a pig of yourself, you would be fine to eat some chicken coated with Dorito powder.
Click to expand...


Remember: everything in *moderation.* I'm actually tired of eating healthy. I've been *craving* junk food lately, but that's okay. I'm not fat, just pregnant.


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked pussy doesn't contain things you can't pronounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I suppose everything you consume is 100% natural?  Lol!  Doubtful.  Besides, in moderation, Doritos are harmless.  As long as you don't make a pig of yourself, you would be fine to eat some chicken coated with Dorito powder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember: everything in *moderation.* I'm actually tired of eating healthy. I've been *craving* junk food lately, but that's okay. I'm not fat, just pregnant.
Click to expand...


Yes, moderation is the key.  

Don't give in to the cravings too often and eat too much junk food.  It's not good for either you or your baby.


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I suppose everything you consume is 100% natural?  Lol!  Doubtful.  Besides, in moderation, Doritos are harmless.  As long as you don't make a pig of yourself, you would be fine to eat some chicken coated with Dorito powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember: everything in *moderation.* I'm actually tired of eating healthy. I've been *craving* junk food lately, but that's okay. I'm not fat, just pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, moderation is the key.
> 
> Don't give in to the cravings too often and eat too much junk food.  It's not good for either you or your baby.
Click to expand...


I hardly ever have access to junk food anyways. I have no income and trying to find a job so I can give in to my cravings every now and then.


----------



## TheOldSchool

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I suppose everything you consume is 100% natural?  Lol!  Doubtful.  Besides, in moderation, Doritos are harmless.  As long as you don't make a pig of yourself, you would be fine to eat some chicken coated with Dorito powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember: everything in *moderation.* I'm actually tired of eating healthy. I've been *craving* junk food lately, but that's okay. I'm not fat, just pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, moderation is the key.
> 
> Don't give in to the cravings too often and eat too much junk food.  It's not good for either you or your baby.
Click to expand...


I want to dowse myself in butter and roll around in this shit like a filthy hippo stoned out of his mind who hasn't eaten in months!


----------



## Darlene

TheOldSchool said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember: everything in *moderation.* I'm actually tired of eating healthy. I've been *craving* junk food lately, but that's okay. I'm not fat, just pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, moderation is the key.
> 
> Don't give in to the cravings too often and eat too much junk food.  It's not good for either you or your baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to dowse myself in butter and roll around in this shit like a filthy hippo stoned out of his mind who hasn't eaten in months!
Click to expand...


That's naughty.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Darlene said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, moderation is the key.
> 
> Don't give in to the cravings too often and eat too much junk food.  It's not good for either you or your baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to dowse myself in butter and roll around in this shit like a filthy hippo stoned out of his mind who hasn't eaten in months!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's naughty.
Click to expand...


I want to drench my naked body in vegetable oil and jump into a mountain of Dorito's Nacho Cheese powder like a water buffalo during mating season leaping off a cliff to escape a pride of Lions and finds himself in on top of a group of desperate females in heat who haven't had a man in months!!!!!!!


----------



## Darlene

TheOldSchool said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to dowse myself in butter and roll around in this shit like a filthy hippo stoned out of his mind who hasn't eaten in months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's naughty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to drench my naked body in vegetable oil and jump into a mountain of Dorito's Nacho Cheese powder like a water buffalo during mating season leaping off a cliff to escape a pride of Lions and finds himself in on top of a group of desperate females in heat who haven't had a man in months!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


lol wow. you may want to try a different method of getting females. pheromones will work better.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Darlene said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's naughty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to drench my naked body in vegetable oil and jump into a mountain of Dorito's Nacho Cheese powder like a water buffalo during mating season leaping off a cliff to escape a pride of Lions and finds himself in on top of a group of desperate females in heat who haven't had a man in months!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol wow. you may want to try a different method of getting females.
Click to expand...


Cooler ranch?  Sweet n Spicy?


----------



## Darlene

TheOldSchool said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to drench my naked body in vegetable oil and jump into a mountain of Dorito's Nacho Cheese powder like a water buffalo during mating season leaping off a cliff to escape a pride of Lions and finds himself in on top of a group of desperate females in heat who haven't had a man in months!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol wow. you may want to try a different method of getting females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cooler ranch?  Sweet n Spicy?
Click to expand...


Neither. That may get a little messy.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Darlene said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol wow. you may want to try a different method of getting females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler ranch?  Sweet n Spicy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. That may get a little messy.
Click to expand...


Good idea.  I don't think the 'spicy' would be very welcome 'downstairs'


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember: everything in *moderation.* I'm actually tired of eating healthy. I've been *craving* junk food lately, but that's okay. I'm not fat, just pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, moderation is the key.
> 
> Don't give in to the cravings too often and eat too much junk food.  It's not good for either you or your baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to dowse myself in butter and roll around in this shit like a filthy hippo stoned out of his mind who hasn't eaten in months!
Click to expand...


Very interesting!  Gives new meaning to the term getting down and dirty.   I can't say that I would like it quite as much as you do.


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to dowse myself in butter and roll around in this shit like a filthy hippo stoned out of his mind who hasn't eaten in months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's naughty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to drench my naked body in vegetable oil and jump into a mountain of Dorito's Nacho Cheese powder like a water buffalo during mating season leaping off a cliff to escape a pride of Lions and finds himself in on top of a group of desperate females in heat who haven't had a man in months!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Geez, someone needs to get laid or something.    WTH?!


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler ranch?  Sweet n Spicy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. That may get a little messy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea.  I don't think the 'spicy' would be very welcome 'downstairs'
Click to expand...


Boy do I have a story about THAT!


----------



## TheOldSchool

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, moderation is the key.
> 
> Don't give in to the cravings too often and eat too much junk food.  It's not good for either you or your baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to dowse myself in butter and roll around in this shit like a filthy hippo stoned out of his mind who hasn't eaten in months!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very interesting!  Gives new meaning to the term getting down and dirty.   I can't say that I would like it quite as much as you do.
Click to expand...


I bet you would if you tried


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's naughty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to drench my naked body in vegetable oil and jump into a mountain of Dorito's Nacho Cheese powder like a water buffalo during mating season leaping off a cliff to escape a pride of Lions and finds himself in on top of a group of desperate females in heat who haven't had a man in months!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, someone needs to get laid or something.    WTH?!
Click to expand...


He's not the only one lol


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to drench my naked body in vegetable oil and jump into a mountain of Dorito's Nacho Cheese powder like a water buffalo during mating season leaping off a cliff to escape a pride of Lions and finds himself in on top of a group of desperate females in heat who haven't had a man in months!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, someone needs to get laid or something.    WTH?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not the only one lol
Click to expand...


Who are you talking about?  Not me.  I'm not desperate.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to dowse myself in butter and roll around in this shit like a filthy hippo stoned out of his mind who hasn't eaten in months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting!  Gives new meaning to the term getting down and dirty.   I can't say that I would like it quite as much as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you would if you tried
Click to expand...


I don't know.  You seem to have a real fondness for them.


----------



## TheOldSchool

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. That may get a little messy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.  I don't think the 'spicy' would be very welcome 'downstairs'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy do I have a story about THAT!
Click to expand...


I think we all do man


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, someone needs to get laid or something.    WTH?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you talking about?  Not me.  I'm not desperate.  Lol!
Click to expand...


Just because people need to get laid doesn't mean they're desperate.


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking about?  Not me.  I'm not desperate.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because people need to get laid doesn't mean they're desperate.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't "need" to get laid if that was what you were implying.  That was kind of rude as well.


----------



## TheOldSchool

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking about?  Not me.  I'm not desperate.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because people need to get laid doesn't mean they're desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't "need" to get laid if that was what you were implying.  That was kind of rude as well.
Click to expand...


Hmm you sure are trying hard to convince internet strangers that you have no trouble getting laid hmmmmmm


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking about?  Not me.  I'm not desperate.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because people need to get laid doesn't mean they're desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't "need" to get laid if that was what you were implying.  That was kind of rude as well.
Click to expand...


Unless you go by "he" then I wouldn't worry about it. I wasn't talking about you though. It was kind of rude to imply that wanting/needing to get laid is desperation. Let's not dwell on this though.


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because people need to get laid doesn't mean they're desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't "need" to get laid if that was what you were implying.  That was kind of rude as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm you sure are trying hard to convince internet strangers that you have no trouble getting laid hmmmmmm
Click to expand...


Well, I started off just joking when I said that to you, but I thought that the comment made by Darlene seemed a bit "venomous" perhaps?  "He's not the only one."  With no smiley face or anything to indicate it was a joke?  I'm not new to forums, so I know how people can be.    And I've decided that I'm not going to take any uncalled for rude behavior anymore.


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because people need to get laid doesn't mean they're desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't "need" to get laid if that was what you were implying.  That was kind of rude as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you go by "he" then I wouldn't worry about it. I wasn't talking about you though. It was kind of rude to imply that wanting/needing to get laid is desperation. Let's not dwell on this though.
Click to expand...


It was joke, hence the smiley face.    Unlike your comment which was absent of any emoticon and came across as rude IMO.  So I'll be waiting for my apology or for you to say you were only joking.


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't "need" to get laid if that was what you were implying.  That was kind of rude as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you go by "he" then I wouldn't worry about it. I wasn't talking about you though. It was kind of rude to imply that wanting/needing to get laid is desperation. Let's not dwell on this though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was joke, hence the smiley face.    Unlike your comment which was absent of any emoticon and came across as rude IMO.  So I'll be waiting for my apology or for you to say you were only joking.
Click to expand...


I am hardly ever rude, hun. I believe in being peaceful. I just don't feel the need to put an emoticon in everything I type.


----------



## shart_attack

This just might be the coolest thread I've ever read on the USMB.

Keep up the good work, OldSkewl!!!


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/xkpRb0Uc_Oo]puscifer-vagina mine lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you go by "he" then I wouldn't worry about it. I wasn't talking about you though. It was kind of rude to imply that wanting/needing to get laid is desperation. Let's not dwell on this though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was joke, hence the smiley face.    Unlike your comment which was absent of any emoticon and came across as rude IMO.  So I'll be waiting for my apology or for you to say you were only joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hardly ever rude, hun. I believe in being peaceful. I just don't feel the need to put an emoticon in everything I type.
Click to expand...


So then you were only joking?  Well sorry if I misunderstood, but I have been personally attacked on forums for absolutely no reason by people I've never even met before, so I can be a little sensitive about some comments at times.


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was joke, hence the smiley face.    Unlike your comment which was absent of any emoticon and came across as rude IMO.  So I'll be waiting for my apology or for you to say you were only joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly ever rude, hun. I believe in being peaceful. I just don't feel the need to put an emoticon in everything I type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you were only joking?  Well sorry if I misunderstood, but I have been personally attacked on forums for absolutely no reason by people I've never even met before, so I can be a little sensitive about some comments at times.
Click to expand...


With some asshats, showing sensitivity will only make them be more of a dick so be careful. Don't let people get to you, or as some people say don't get butthurt.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Well this thread got serious real quick.  FUCK THE HATERZZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## Darlene

TheOldSchool said:


> Well this thread got serious real quick.  FUCK THE HATERZZZZZZ!!!!



One love.


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Well this thread got serious real quick.  FUCK THE HATERZZZZZZ!!!!



You think I'm hating?  I'm not hating, just making sure this wasn't someone who I know from another place, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly ever rude, hun. I believe in being peaceful. I just don't feel the need to put an emoticon in everything I type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you were only joking?  Well sorry if I misunderstood, but I have been personally attacked on forums for absolutely no reason by people I've never even met before, so I can be a little sensitive about some comments at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With some asshats, showing sensitivity will only make them be more of a dick so be careful. Don't let people get to you, or as some people say don't get butthurt.
Click to expand...


Well that's why I don't like to give out any personal information at all, unless I feel so inclined.  At least I've learned that lesson.  If people want to give me a hard time for being sensitive, that's no big deal.  There are worse things and there are a LOT of jerks online.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Hatttterrrrrrszzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/NUB-sWm138M]Volbeat - I Only Wanna Be With You (LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Hatttterrrrrrszzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Calm down!


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatttterrrrrrszzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down!
Click to expand...


[ame=http://youtu.be/ylfA7S_EmQA]Anger Management (Calm Down!) [clip remix]) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene

Everyone Needs to Calm the Fuck Down


----------



## TheOldSchool

Bbbbbbbbbbrrrrrwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Bbbbbbbbbbrrrrrwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I already gave you hug, now calm down or the spankings are coming next!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Well at this point we're pretty much just fondling each other guys.  Time to move on


----------



## Gracie

NOOB FIGHT NOOB FIGHT!!!

Place yer bets here! Darlene or ChrisL??


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Well at this point we're pretty much just fondling each other guys.  Time to move on



There, there.  Good boy.


----------



## Darlene

Gracie said:


> NOOB FIGHT NOOB FIGHT!!!
> 
> Place yer bets here! Darlene or ChrisL??



I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> NOOB FIGHT NOOB FIGHT!!!
> 
> Place yer bets here! Darlene or ChrisL??



I vote me because I'm not preggers!


----------



## Gracie

Hmmm. But one noob seems to be...kinda familiar? And a bit more savvy about this place than a noob should.


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOB FIGHT NOOB FIGHT!!!
> 
> Place yer bets here! Darlene or ChrisL??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lover, not a fighter.
Click to expand...


Well why are you on a debate forum then?  Lol!  Maybe you should go to a dating site?


----------



## Gracie

YEOWCH!!! Round one..goes to ChrisL!


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOB FIGHT NOOB FIGHT!!!
> 
> Place yer bets here! Darlene or ChrisL??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lover, not a fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well why are you on a debate forum then?  Lol!  Maybe you should go to a dating site?
Click to expand...


There's a slight difference between a "fight" and a "debate".


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Darlene

Gracie said:


>




That's funny!

[ame=http://youtu.be/r-eXYJnV3V4]Ziggy Marley - Love Is My Religion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lover, not a fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well why are you on a debate forum then?  Lol!  Maybe you should go to a dating site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a slight difference between a "fight" and a "debate".
Click to expand...


But if you are a "lover" and not a fighter, then you are probably at the WRONG place.  You don't come here to look for love, that's for sure.    The people here could not care LESS.  They are here to fight obviously, maybe with a few exceptions like yourself.


----------



## Gracie

We aren't here to fight. We all love each other.


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well why are you on a debate forum then?  Lol!  Maybe you should go to a dating site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a slight difference between a "fight" and a "debate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if you are a "lover" and not a fighter, then you are probably at the WRONG place.  You don't come here to look for love, that's for sure.    The people here could not care LESS.  They are here to fight obviously, maybe with a few exceptions like yourself.
Click to expand...


I came here to see what this site was all about and most of it amuses me. Some topics I will reply to.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> We aren't here to fight. We all love each other.



I could win this fight right now, but I'm choosing to be nice.


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't here to fight. We all love each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could win this fight right now, but I'm choosing to be nice.
Click to expand...


I could care less to be honest.


----------



## Darlene

I... I stand, not crawling, not falling down
 I... I bleed the demons that drag me down
 I... I stand, (for nothing), not crawling, (the center), not falling down (of calms within the eye)
 I... I'll bleed, (for no one), The demons, (but myself), that pull me down (for me and no one else)
----Mudvayne


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't here to fight. We all love each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could win this fight right now, but I'm choosing to be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less to be honest.
Click to expand...


I'm just teasing!    We aren't fighting because there's no Jello!


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could win this fight right now, but I'm choosing to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less to be honest.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just teasing!    We aren't fighting because there's no Jello!
Click to expand...


No shots to the belly though!


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just teasing!    We aren't fighting because there's no Jello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shots to the belly though!
Click to expand...


This reminds me of when I was in high school, and my friend had one of those school lunch nasty jellos and she put it up to her face and pretended as if she was going to suck it up, and I just pushed on the bottom of the dish and she had jello and whipped cream all over her face!    That was hilarious!


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just teasing!    We aren't fighting because there's no Jello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shots to the belly though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This reminds me of when I was in high school, and my friend had one of those school lunch nasty jellos and she put it up to her face and pretended as if she was going to suck it up, and I just pushed on the bottom of the dish and she had jello and whipped cream all over her face!    That was hilarious!
Click to expand...


How in the world do you compare the two?


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shots to the belly though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of when I was in high school, and my friend had one of those school lunch nasty jellos and she put it up to her face and pretended as if she was going to suck it up, and I just pushed on the bottom of the dish and she had jello and whipped cream all over her face!    That was hilarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the world do you compare the two?
Click to expand...


What do you mean?  Jello fights!  Just because we weren't rolling around mostly naked in it . . .


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico's pretty much against _everything_, Chris.
> 
> Hell, he'd prolly even be against _pussy_, if it weren't inflatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked pussy doesn't contain things you can't pronounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and I suppose everything you consume is 100% natural?  Lol!  Doubtful.  Besides, in moderation, Doritos are harmless.  As long as you don't make a pig of yourself, you would be fine to eat some chicken coated with Dorito powder.
Click to expand...


Actually it pretty much is. Not hard to do.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds kind of nasty, but I'll bet it's delicious.  Probably really unhealthy though.
Click to expand...


Too much salt. Processed foods have too much salt, not good for you.  Also, I'd imagine there are all kinds of additives and chemicals in Doritos.  It would probably be okay on a very limited basis.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked pussy doesn't contain things you can't pronounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I suppose everything you consume is 100% natural?  Lol!  Doubtful.  Besides, in moderation, Doritos are harmless.  As long as you don't make a pig of yourself, you would be fine to eat some chicken coated with Dorito powder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it pretty much is. Not hard to do.
Click to expand...


So, you never eat snacks or cereal or anything?


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds kind of nasty, but I'll bet it's delicious.  Probably really unhealthy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much salt. Processed foods have too much salt, not good for you.  Also, I'd imagine there are all kinds of additives and chemicals in Doritos.  It would probably be okay on a very limited basis.
Click to expand...


Right, I eat chips sometimes and I'm perfectly healthy.  As long as you aren't eating them all the time, or too many at one time, I think snacks like that are fine.  Always probably better to eat fruits and vegetables, but I like to have chips and other salty snacks sometimes.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I suppose everything you consume is 100% natural?  Lol!  Doubtful.  Besides, in moderation, Doritos are harmless.  As long as you don't make a pig of yourself, you would be fine to eat some chicken coated with Dorito powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it pretty much is. Not hard to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you never eat snacks or cereal or anything?
Click to expand...


I am answering under the assumption you are seriously asking. Of course I do. I eat fruits and citrus. But I pick them off the trees on my property. I eat potato chips too. But I make them from the potatoes I grow. And they taste better than anything that comes out of a bag.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it pretty much is. Not hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you never eat snacks or cereal or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am answering under the assumption you are seriously asking. Of course I do. I eat fruits and citrus. But I pick them off the trees on my property. I eat potato chips too. But I make them from the potatoes I grow. And they taste better than anything that comes out of a bag.
Click to expand...


Don't you have a job?    Where do you find the time to do all of this "all naturale" stuff anyway?


----------



## Skull Pilot

I just think of all the salt and chemicals that would be in that shit and get nauseous.


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> I just think of all the salt and chemicals that would be in that shit and get nauseous.



There is salt and chemicals in most foods that we buy.  How else do you think they have such a long life?  Lol!  Did you know that there is also an "acceptable amount" of rat feces in your food?  Yum!


----------



## Skull Pilot

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think of all the salt and chemicals that would be in that shit and get nauseous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is salt and chemicals in most foods that we buy.  How else do you think they have such a long life?  Lol!  Did you know that there is also an "acceptable amount" of rat feces in your food?  Yum!
Click to expand...


I don't buy anything with more than one ingredient on the label.

ie

Apple
Strawberry
Broccoli
etc


----------



## Darlene

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think of all the salt and chemicals that would be in that shit and get nauseous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is salt and chemicals in most foods that we buy.  How else do you think they have such a long life?  Lol!  Did you know that there is also an "acceptable amount" of rat feces in your food?  Yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't buy anything with more than one ingredient on the label.
> 
> ie
> 
> Apple
> Strawberry
> Broccoli
> etc
Click to expand...


Fruits and veggies are being injected and grown with chemicals. Buy organic or grow your own.


----------



## norwegen

Okay, I just spent the last four days scraping the seasoning off my Doritos.  Now I have a closet full of it.

 Woohoo.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Dorito's Powder

Wonder how it would be to cook up some possum ribs with this stuff?


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you never eat snacks or cereal or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am answering under the assumption you are seriously asking. Of course I do. I eat fruits and citrus. But I pick them off the trees on my property. I eat potato chips too. But I make them from the potatoes I grow. And they taste better than anything that comes out of a bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a job?    Where do you find the time to do all of this "all naturale" stuff anyway?
Click to expand...


Oops sorry. Having a garden is what normal people used to do. I forgot you folks in the modern drive through occupy generation call that 'naturale. My bad. We 'naturale' folks plant our gardens on the weekends when you have your heads buried in your iPhones texting. We water them after work when you are playing WOW on your Xboxes. We cook our food when your lazy asses are sitting in the Taco Bell drive through.


----------



## Gracie

What is your recipe for making your own crispy chips?


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am answering under the assumption you are seriously asking. Of course I do. I eat fruits and citrus. But I pick them off the trees on my property. I eat potato chips too. But I make them from the potatoes I grow. And they taste better than anything that comes out of a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a job?    Where do you find the time to do all of this "all naturale" stuff anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops sorry. Having a garden is what normal people used to do. I forgot you folks in the modern drive through occupy generation call that 'naturale. My bad. We 'naturale' folks plant our gardens on the weekends when you have your heads buried up your iPhones tecting. We water them after work when you are playing WOW on your Xboxes. We cook our food when your lazy asses are sitting in the Taco Bell drive through.
Click to expand...


Geez, did you grow that chip on your shoulder too?


----------



## Darlene

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am answering under the assumption you are seriously asking. Of course I do. I eat fruits and citrus. But I pick them off the trees on my property. I eat potato chips too. But I make them from the potatoes I grow. And they taste better than anything that comes out of a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a job?    Where do you find the time to do all of this "all naturale" stuff anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops sorry. Having a garden is what normal people used to do. I forgot you folks in the modern drive through occupy generation call that 'naturale. My bad. We 'naturale' folks plant our gardens on the weekends when you have your heads buried up your iPhones tecting. We water them after work when you are playing WOW on your Xboxes. We cook our food when your lazy asses are sitting in the Taco Bell drive through.
Click to expand...


No need to be so insulting. You don't have to be a dick about things.


----------



## Ringel05

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it pretty much is. Not hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you never eat snacks or cereal or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am answering under the assumption you are seriously asking. Of course I do. I eat fruits and citrus. But I pick them off the trees on my property. I eat potato chips too. But I make them from the potatoes I grow. And they taste better than anything that comes out of a bag.
Click to expand...


Well goodie for you.  Now if you're finished these Doritos loving potheads would like to poison their bodies in peace.

I think I'll have some store bought potato chips and fat loaded hot dogs with fat loaded cheese...... at least the mustard and onions will be healthy.......


----------



## TheOldSchool

I want to stick my dick in Dorito mountain


----------



## Politico

Darlene said:


> No need to be so insulting. You don't have to be a dick about things.



The truth is not insulting. And I was quite nice until the third insult.



ChrisL said:


> Geez, did you grow that chip on your shoulder too?



No I fried it in Peanut oil.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you never eat snacks or cereal or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am answering under the assumption you are seriously asking. Of course I do. I eat fruits and citrus. But I pick them off the trees on my property. I eat potato chips too. But I make them from the potatoes I grow. And they taste better than anything that comes out of a bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a job?    Where do you find the time to do all of this "all naturale" stuff anyway?
Click to expand...


That's exactly what I was thinking.  I figure I'll be able to do stuff like that when I retire.


----------



## rightwinger

TheOldSchool said:


> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!



A guy goes to the doctor and says "Doc my penis is turning orange!"
The Doctor says "I've never heard of anything like that, let me see"
So the guy pulls down his pants and the doctor says "You are right it is orange, maybe it is some chemical you are exposed to at work"
The guy says "But I don't work"
So the doctor asks "Then what do you do all day?"

The guy says " Eat Doritos and watch porn"


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheOldSchool said:


> Would you buy it?  And in what quantities?
> 
> Imagine cooking up some Cooler Ranch fried Chicken!  Or some Doritos original Nacho Cheese seasoned burger patties!!!  Or Sweet and Spicy Chili flavored WHATEVER!!!
> 
> GOOD LORD I'd have a whole section in my closet dedicated to that stuff!
> 
> Why won't they do it????  DAMMIT DORITOS DO IT!!!!!!!



you probably already do


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be so insulting. You don't have to be a dick about things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is not insulting. And I was quite nice until the third insult.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, did you grow that chip on your shoulder too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I fried it in Peanut oil.
Click to expand...


Oh please, you came into this thread with attitude as if you are better than others because you "grow your own food."  Well guess what?  You are not better.   

Also, you made assumptions that I eat fast food (which I do NOT FYI).  It just so happens that I eat my own home cooked meals because I despise fast food.  Just because some people want to indulge in an unhealthy snack every now again does not mean you are better than they are, so climb on down off that pedestal you've placed yourself on and get real old man.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am answering under the assumption you are seriously asking. Of course I do. I eat fruits and citrus. But I pick them off the trees on my property. I eat potato chips too. But I make them from the potatoes I grow. And they taste better than anything that comes out of a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a job?    Where do you find the time to do all of this "all naturale" stuff anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking.  I figure I'll be able to do stuff like that when I retire.
Click to expand...


I live in a townhouse with just a patio for a yard, so even if I did have the time and inclination to have a garden, I don't have anywhere to put one.  My parents used to have one when I was little, and I would steal all the peas.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a job?    Where do you find the time to do all of this "all naturale" stuff anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking.  I figure I'll be able to do stuff like that when I retire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a townhouse with just a patio for a yard, so even if I did have the time and inclination to have a garden, I don't have anywhere to put one.  My parents used to have one when I was little, and I would steal all the peas.
Click to expand...


I used to do that when I was a kid. My grandmother had a huge garden, and I remember being out in her rows of peas, with my cousins, picking them, splitting the pod open, and eating the peas right there and then.  So sweet and tender they were!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking.  I figure I'll be able to do stuff like that when I retire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a townhouse with just a patio for a yard, so even if I did have the time and inclination to have a garden, I don't have anywhere to put one.  My parents used to have one when I was little, and I would steal all the peas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that when I was a kid. My grandmother had a huge garden, and I remember being out in her rows of peas, with my cousins, picking them, splitting them open, and eating them right there and then.  So sweet and tender they were!
Click to expand...


I actually prefer raw peas to cooked ones!  You are right, they are much more delicious and sweet when picked fresh from the garden.


----------



## Ringel05

TheOldSchool said:


> I want to stick my dick in Dorito mountain



Food fetish?


----------



## Darlene

Ringel05 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stick my dick in Dorito mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food fetish?
Click to expand...


There's nothing wrong with a little kink.


----------



## Ringel05

Darlene said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stick my dick in Dorito mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food fetish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a little kink.
Click to expand...








Uummmm...... looks wrong to me


----------



## Darlene

Ringel05 said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a little kink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uummmm...... looks wrong to me
Click to expand...


That looks fucking painful. haha


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/7m7njvwB-Ks?list=RDHC1ur7ReIUJLs]Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

